# Pinakikisakay niya ang bata sa aming kotse



## Inglip

Pinakikisakay niya ang bata sa aming kotse

It is from my book, it gives the translation as:

She requests to us, to give the child a ride in out car.

I don't like it. To me, the request is being given to either 'our car' or to no one. I think the book is assuming that because car is 'ours' then we are being asked. 

I think it would be far more clearer to say:

Pinakikisakay niya ang bata sa aming sa kotse namin.

Am I right?


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> Pinakikisakay niya ang bata sa aming kotse
> 
> It is from my book, it gives the translation as:
> 
> She requests to us, to give the child a ride in out car.
> 
> I don't like it. To me, the request is being given to either 'our car' or to no one. I think the book is assuming that because car is 'ours' then we are being asked.
> 
> I think it would be far more clearer to say:
> 
> Pinakikisakay niya ang bata sa aming sa kotse namin.
> 
> Am I right?


It is correct to say; Nakiusap siya na pasakayin namin ang bata sa kotse.


----------



## bdpalawan

I have never heard paki- used with a completed -in- in that way. And the translation should leave out the "us" as that is implied, at best.

I agree that a more natural form would be something like, "Nakiusap siya sa amin na pasakayin sana namin ang bata" (She asked us that to give the child a ride) or "Pinasakay niya sa amin ang bata sa kotse namin." (She asked [literally caused] us to give the child a ride in our car.)

Note that in English "request" does not take a preposition "to." It should be "she requests us" (not *to us).


----------



## mapangarap

Ipinakikisakáy niyá ang batà sa amin. 

Ipakisakáy, to please share a ride

“Ipaki” means “please.” It is built in in the verb.

Ipaki-abot.
Ipakisagutín.
Ipakibigáy.
Ipakisabi.


----------



## mataripis

Maari bang makiangkas sa sasakyan nyo ang batang ito? This another way to say it in Tagalog.


----------

